# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft Robotics, Harvard Biodesign Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts

## Airicist

Developer - Harvard Biodesign Lab

Home page - biodesign.seas.harvard.edu/soft-robotics

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robotic Glove 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> 22 Polygerinos, P., Wang, Z., Galloway, K., Wood, R., Walsh, C.J. Soft Robotic Glove for Combined Assistance and at-Home Rehabilitation. RAS Special Issue on Wearable Robotics (in press).

----------


## Airicist

Soft robot for tube navigation via fiber-based mechanical programming 

Published on Dec 7, 2014




> Soft fluidic fiber-reinforced actuators are combined in series to achieve forward locomotion and perform an orientation-specific task

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robotic Glove

Published on Jun 5, 2015




> The soft robotic glove under development at the Wyss Institute could one day be an assistive device used for grasping objects, which could help patients suffering from muscular dystrophy, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), incomplete spinal cord injury, or other hand impairments to regain some daily independence and control of their environment.

----------

